# Blue line in mail



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how I remove that blue line on the left hand side of my emails when I reply or forward through MAIL? I realize it's minor but it's annoying.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

In Mail's preferences, choose Fonts & Colours (well, "colors"). Down at the bottom you can either change the colours or get rid of them entirely.


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, the removal did not work, but i was able to change the colour to white, so the lines have disappeared.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

There should be a formatting option for "Unquote" or "Dequote" (highlight the section first)


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

there is a key command to remove or add quoting. "Command apostrophe" adds the line and "Command option apostrophe takes it away. You must select the text that has the line beside it to remove it this way. Very easy!


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Try this:

Rather than forwarding use "send again".
Or copy and paste it into TextEdit, copy again and paste into Mail.

edit: Or do as diveman suggests


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Ah. I misunderstood. Under "Composing" in preferences, down under "Responding:" uncheck the "Increase quote level" box. Then the quote level won't increase at all, but you shouldn't get a stripe of any kind.


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

wow, honestly, this site is better than a freaken Apple helpdesk. Thanks everyone. Problem solved.


----------

